# Whirley SQ Meet - Colorado Springs CO - 25 Sep 22



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Whirley SQ
3971 Palmer Park Blvd, Colorado Springs, CO 80909
September 25th, 2022
10am to finish
USACi 1x SQ Event
$40 Entries
Custom Trophies for 1st-3rd place, Triple, double and single column. 



https://www.facebook.com/events/960404544797507/?acontext=%7B%22event_action_history%22%3A[%7B%22surface%22%3A%22group%22%7D%2C%7B%22mechanism%22%3A%22group_featured_unit%22%2C%22surface%22%3A%22group%22%7D]%2C%22ref_notif_type%22%3Anull%7D


----------



## Flygts (Aug 17, 2021)

Aaaannnnnnddd I’m working…..


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Flygts said:


> Aaaannnnnnddd I’m working…..


Damn. Sorry!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Was super fun 

Awesome cars.

wished more ppl got to listen to the wife’s van, I know I made fun of the van because it’s so simple of a install with super basic equipment

(89$ infinity kappa 6.5s illusion HLCDs, BeymaCD10nd, focal 6ch, and a 99$ Phoenix gold self powered sub all off a basic pioneer deck with basic 10band eq and TA.

the car seriously has just amazing acoustics and it goes to show how a car that has that advantage can do extremely well.

next season I would like to dumb it down even more, maybe take the horns out and do some really super basic 39$ alpine type E components and a simple basic deck with Basic TA and basic 3 band eq and go for the win.

I can’t express how important a good foundation is for SQ.

my fit took a serious work of science to get where it’s at, because it’s acoustics are just downright atrocious. The car has so many resonances and rings in so many frequencies and horrible horrible comb filtering in stock locations.

anyway….. was really cool to bring the van, I was really excited that it did good with such basic equipment.

if I put the system of the honda In the van, it would easily win world finals , very easily. It’s that good of a baseline for acoustics.

anyway, yeah I wished more ppl got to listen to it. It really is quite good.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> wished more ppl got to listen to the wife’s van


Darn, now I wish I did too, and your Fit again. It sucks at shows sometimes trying to help and listen and catchup and getting to see everyone.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Darn, now I wish I did too, and your Fit again. It sucks at shows sometimes trying to help and listen and catchup and getting to see everyone.


i know , lol …. But welll catch up in between
We have all winter to plot and plan next season


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> i know , lol …. But welll catch up in between
> We have all winter to plot and plan next season


Oh yes, lots of plans!


----------

